# What kinds of piranha is this????



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

I bought this piranha as a black piranha, and then I was told it is actually a serrasalmus spilopleura aka black diamond. But I've heard it is probably some other kind.. So I thought I'd bring it to the experienced folks here on piranha-fury... I can't get a good pic, but I got a halfway decent video and you can see the fish the best towards the end of the video. Check it out and let me know if this looks like a spilopleura, a mac, a rhombeus, or what.. Thanks!!!


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

Piranhas and Cichlids said:


> I bought this piranha as a black piranha, and then I was told it is actually a serrasalmus spilopleura aka black diamond. But I've heard it is probably some other kind.. So I thought I'd bring it to the experienced folks here on piranha-fury... I can't get a good pic, but I got a halfway decent video and you can see the fish the best towards the end of the video. Check it out and let me know if this looks like a spilopleura, a mac, a rhombeus, or what.. Thanks!!!


hmm, hard to tell. it may be a spilopleura (gold piranha) or a maculatus. i have pics of mine here for reference.


----------



## Azog (Jun 2, 2006)

better pics needed


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

dont jump to any conclusions, it almost looks like a baby rbp, but it has more of a stumped back, I say rhom or sanchezi but need a better shot.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Definitly some kind of serra need better pics .


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

deff a serra, a still pic would help


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

get a picture. if i had to guess i would say rhom. but vid not the best to get id from


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks folks. I'll try to get a still picture later today... It's definitely not an RBP though. I had him in with them prior to joining this site and doing the research and I found out the hard way that he's not meant to be in a school. He was eating up all my RBP's tails and killed one of them....


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, we will need a better pic, but definitely a serra. My guess from that vid would be a Rhom, but there is no telling from that.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to ID Forum


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a Pristobrycon to me...maybe a young striolatus.


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

My guess would be Sanchezi...try using some light when filming the fish...if you get a better picture then Iam pretty sure we could id the fish :nod:


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

evermore said:


> get a picture. if i had to guess i would say rhom. but vid not the best to get id from










ditto........


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ah.....I didnt even see the video...I was commenting on the pictures which I think look like a Pristobrycon. The fish in the video looks Serrasalmus...but which kind is somewhat of a guess.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 12:39 PM
> Ah.....I didnt even see the video...*I was commenting on the pictures which I think look like a Pristobrycon. * The fish in the video looks Serrasalmus...but which kind is somewhat of a guess.


You are correct.

As for the fish video, likely Serrasalmus. But we need a good quality photo.

This is the best I could extract.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i agree with GG you dont have a maculatus you have a prysto species of some kind.

Dan


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

at first glance i thought eigenmanni because of its high back but it has no humeral spot. maybe a juvi high back rhom?


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

vlahos said:


> at first glance i thought eigenmanni because of its high back but it has no humeral spot. maybe a juvi high back rhom?


my bad. the p in the first pic (mcdodgridge) looked like that. yours from the video looks like a juvi rhom


----------

